# The Inner Child Quiz



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

This is my score. If you want to take the quiz click on the link at the bottom of my results.

*Your Inner Child Is Scared*










Like a kid, you tend to shy away from new experiences.
You prefer what's tried and true - novelty is scary!
New foods, new places, and new friends are difficult for you to deal with.
Some say you're predictable, but you enjoy being comfortable.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Your Inner Child Is Sad*










You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Your Inner Child Is Surprised 

You see many things through the eyes of a child.
Meaning, you're rarely cynical or jaded.
You cherish all of the details in life.
Easily fascinated, you enjoy experiencing new things.


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

*Your Inner Child Is Angry*










You're not an angry person.
But when you don't get your way, watch out.
Like a very manipulative kid, you will get what you want.
Even if it takes a little kicking and screaming.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Your inner child is sad


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Sad here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Your Inner Child Is Happy*










You see life as simple, and simple is a very good thing.
You're cheerful and upbeat, taking everything as it comes.
And you decide not to worry, even when things look bad.
You figure there's just so many great things to look forward to.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

*Your Inner Child Is Happy*










You see life as simple, and simple is a very good thing.
You're cheerful and upbeat, taking everything as it comes.
And you decide not to worry, even when things look bad.
You figure there's just so many great things to look forward to.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/


----------



## RATED_PG (Aug 5, 2006)

Your Inner Child Is Scared










Like a kid, you tend to shy away from new experiences.
You prefer what's tried and true - novelty is scary!
New foods, new places, and new friends are difficult for you to deal with.
Some say you're predictable, but you enjoy being comfortable.


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

*Your Inner Child Is Scared*










Like a kid, you tend to shy away from new experiences.
You prefer what's tried and true - novelty is scary!
New foods, new places, and new friends are difficult for you to deal with.
Some say you're predictable, but you enjoy being comfortable.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

***Your Inner Child Is Happy***


You see life as simple, and simple is a very good thing.
You're cheerful and upbeat, taking everything as it comes.
And you decide not to worry, even when things look bad.
You figure there's just so many great things to look forward to.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Your Inner Child Is Sad*










You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Sad


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

*Your Inner Child Is Sad *


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

....


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*Your Inner Child Is Naughty*










Like a child, you tend to discount social rules.
It's just too much fun to break the rules!
You love trouble - and it seems that trouble loves you.
And no matter what, you refuse to grow up!

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/

Yeah, I just can't stay out of trouble, they nailed it...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Your Inner Child Is Surprised 

You see many things through the eyes of a child.
Meaning, you're rarely cynical or jaded.
You cherish all of the details in life.
Easily fascinated, you enjoy experiencing new things. 

I do like details


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Your Inner Child Is Sad

You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Your Inner Child Is Happy*










You see life as simple, and simple is a very good thing.
You're cheerful and upbeat, taking everything as it comes.
And you decide not to worry, even when things look bad.
You figure there's just so many great things to look forward to.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Your Inner Child Is Sad*










You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.

*How Is Your Inner Child?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourinnerchildquiz/

*Hugs my inner child* :hug


----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)

Your Inner Child Is Naughty 

Like a child, you tend to discount social rules.
It's just too much fun to break the rules!
You love trouble - and it seems that trouble loves you.
And no matter what, you refuse to grow up! 


WOW!!! SO right! I'm a trouble girl :yes


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

my inner child is 'surprised.'

'You see many things through the eyes of a child. 
Meaning, you're rarely cynical or jaded. 
You cherish all of the details in life. 
Easily fascinated, you enjoy experiencing new things'.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Your Inner Child Is* Sad

You're a very sensitive soul.
You haven't grown that thick skin that most adults have.
Easily hurt, you tend to retreat to your comfort zone.
You don't let many people in - unless you've trusted them for a long time.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Sad here as well.


----------

